# filtration question



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

been doing alot of research, and from what i hear and read, the best (and only) filtration you need it a good bed of live sand, and the right amount of live rock, plus a quality protien skimmer. my question is, i have a fluval 305, would it be a benifit from running it with only activated carbon. i have read that the other media for canster filters are not nessesary, and potentialy hazzardous to sw.. of if it matter my tank will be a 75 gal...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> been doing alot of research, and from what i hear and read, the best (and only) filtration you need it a good bed of live sand, and the right amount of live rock, plus a quality protien skimmer. my question is, i have a fluval 305, would it be a benifit from running it with only activated carbon. i have read that the other media for canster filters are not nessesary, and potentialy hazzardous to sw.. of if it matter my tank will be a 75 gal...


 Either the carbon or phosphate remover.:thumbsup: And you are corect about all the other stuff you mentioned.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

so, carbon or phosopate remover. how about both? and while im tossing out all the other unwanted media, i should toss out the filter pads as well right....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Filter pads, carbon, phosphate remover... all can be beneficial. The challenge is keeping detritus from accumulating on the material and within the grains. This requires a near daily cleaning. Because of this, most of us do not use these on our marine systems.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> so, carbon or phosopate remover. how about both? and while im tossing out all the other unwanted media, i should toss out the filter pads as well right....


Yes, toss out the pads. Both? Phosphate remover is fine and may be tough to use in that filter without adding the pads that actually catch the stuff and keep it inside. You'll have to look at phosphate reactors to see what I'm talking about. I suppose if you filter is big enough you could use them both.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...pcatid=11586&cmpid=03csems&ref=4624&subref=AA


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

so as of now(i am prone to change things lol) my plan is to have filtration from plenty of live sand, and live rock, run a good skimmer, and run my fluval 305 with just carbon, what do you think. any sugestions on things to remove/add.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> so as of now(i am prone to change things lol) my plan is to have filtration from plenty of live sand, and live rock, run a good skimmer, and run my fluval 305 with just carbon, what do you think. any sugestions on things to remove/add.


 :thumbsup:


----------

